# Nutrition & Exercise in the new year



## Claire (Dec 30, 2010)

How many of you start to think of how to improve your selves and your families in the new year?  I know "New Year's Resolutions" have a bad rep these days, but what practical ones do you have?

I have a gym I've belonged to for a decade.  It's a p-in-the-a to get there in the winter (it used to be 3/4 mile from my house and I walked there.  Now it is a 3 mile drive and I often look out at the weather and say to hades with it).  Well, I'm going to try to be better at getting there.  I'm always good at getting there 2 times a week, but I like walking and hate driving, so need to bet my butt in gear now that I have a 4wd an go more often.

I've gotten lazy about food this past year.  I've always liked nutritious food, as does my husband, but I've gotten so that I use more pork and cheese than I should.  A little more fish, a little less cheese.  

Always, for me, less alcohol.  Most years I cut back some, but in 2010 I really didn't.  So .... moving on.

Anyone else?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's time to boost my walking by a 1/4 mile, twice a day.  I'm already at a 1/2 mile, twice...I hope to be doing a mile, twice a day by July.  And dust off the recumbent bike, again.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 31, 2010)

I always start the new year with a 5 mile run.  Tomorrow will be no exception.  After that, who knows?!


----------



## athens1000 (Dec 31, 2010)

Claire - good for you that you have been a member of a gym for so long, that is the way to start!!!  If you need any motivation or ideas for healthy recipes,let me know!
I go to the gym at least 4 times a week, and usually 5... Working out is part of life to me.. Think of going to the gym as doing something kind for your body .. Think of how hard your body works for you!! 
Cardio and weight lifting are the best things to do. Weight lifting will add muscle, and the more muscle you have , the more efficiently your body will burn calories! Best of luck in the new year, feel free to contact me if you need a mental 'boost'!!!

As for my goals, I plan to be more efficient with my goals, eat less processed food (essentially none)... and shop less... I do not need any more shoes, I am going to keep telling myself that until it sinks in!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Dec 31, 2010)

I started eating healthier and exercising just this past year. I want to continue doing so and get the last 10 pounds off of my body. I feel wonderful....don't know why it took me 48 years to realize I needed to change these two important things.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2010)

i think i eat a fairly nutritious diet. will have to get back to my bike. have been sick for a month and haven't had the energy. i should lose weight but probably won't. i am certainly not obese. could lose five or ten. it is harder and harder to take weight off as i get older and older and less active.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't do much walking at a time thanks to the bad back, and now my legs cramp just going to the mailbox.

I've decided to try the new walking shoes.  At least by wearing them around the house I should be strengthening my leg muscles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am starting something tomorrow, that has nothing to do with nutrition or exercise...I'll update you in a few weeks.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 1, 2011)

*...do tell, princess *
*Meanwhile, I feel like *
*this after the holidays.*
*It should be my avatar. *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry Molly, not talking until it's all done!  I will say, it's a good thing!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2011)

My pants are getting tight and I'm too cheap to buy new ones, so I will lose weight instead.


----------

